# La Sal / Delores Triangle Deer



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

My good buddies neighbors, brothers, uncles, son drew a late season deer tag :lol: 
No seriously my friend just got a call from F&G telling him he was next in line for a turned in tag nov 17-25. We would go over the long thanksgiving weekend. He asked me if I wanted to help and since I have never set foot in the area I thought I would throw the question on this site if anybody has any knowledge or experience with the area. I know it's a weather/snow dependent hunt and most if not all the deer come in from Colorado. Glade Park looks like the most likely place to base out of
For those of you who like to belittle and critique "Internet scouting" spare me the BS it will have no effect. It will just make you look like an $&#€
Thanks in advance for any helpful information!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Im jealous, I put in for this hunt! I would be like you though in not know. Good luck to your buddies neighbors, brothers, uncles, son!
But really good luck and let us/me know how it went.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

If you get snow that is a great starting point but if you dont get any weather I would suggest getting down in by the rivers. There are deer that reside in the unit all year around but they are few and far between....that being said there are some toads in there if you put in a little time and get lucky on the river.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Get a good boat and hunt the river(Colorado)...you'll have fun and see some bucks. Take the old scattergun....should be some waterfowling to boot.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I have hunted there twice long before it was limited entry. Both times we saw hundreds of does and no bucks. The year before the first time I went, about 1962 or 63, they said there was nothing but bucks everywhere. The seasons was earlier then. 

You should have a good chance of getting into a lot of bucks if it snows. We drove across the Delores River in a 2WD, which was pretty scary, but I don't know if they still allow that now. You had to take the right path going across or you got into really deep water. We watched a few trucks cross before we tried it. 

The guy that went down the year before I did said a truck got stuck in the river in the middle of the night and the driver worked furiously to get it out. He couldn't figure out why they didn't wait until morning to get out. When he finally reached the bank and drove out of the river, the back of his camper shell flipped open a little and there was the answer. The whole back of his truck was stuffed clear full of bucks. No wonder he wanted to get out of there so bad.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Your access is going to be limited just because you really need to go in through Glade Park. The road is good all the way to the Colorado and then down to the Delores River and up along the Colorado for a ways. Your problem is going to be that the best area to hunt you can not drive into anymore since the feds created a wilderness area out of it. If you have access to a rubber raft or a dory boat I would go across the Colorado River at Westwater and hunt the wilderness side. There are always bucks there and they are big bucks, but remember no motorized vehicles can touch the ground on the wilderness side, even a jet boat or a 2hp motor on the back of a rubber raft. 
Don't even think of hunting up into the canyons unless you just want to hunt them. The deer follow just a few ridges down to the rivers. 

But as was said hunt the willows along the river and you should be able to find a respectable buck snow or no snow.


----------

